
Budget breakdown of a 27-year-old millionaire - doorbellguy
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/28/budget-of-millennial-millionaire-who-saves-80percent-of-his-income.html
======
JMTQp8lwXL
What they have is certainly special. Most people who earn $600k want to live a
$600k lifestyle. To earn that kind of money, and live so frugally, could be
the source of a lot of disagreement in most other relationships-- but money
problems in relationships are nothing new.

------
blacksqr
tl;dr He's a good salesman who was able to pull down $100k/year in his early
20's selling insurance. Good for him for investing and saving most of his
income.

